# Scuds



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

lol. Sorry, just usually everyone asks how to get rid of them and not wanting to get them. Not sure where I got mine or I'd tell you how to get them. lol. I believe it was Liam that said they can lay their eggs in a cyst like form so that they will get transferred on a plant and can stay a long time on a plant before hatching. Over feeding in a tank seems to bring them out and when they breed, they latch onto each other and swim around for a long time together. I see 2 scuds whiz by me when watching my tank. I have a little planted vase that I turkey baster them up in and put them in there.


----------



## jasonpatterson (Apr 15, 2011)

You can probably get some by posting the in the Swap n Shop on this forum. If not, you can order them as live food or from science supply warehouses (look for Gammarus, the genus of these things.) You can get them to breed in a tank with stable water conditions; they'll eat just about anything. I know that people feed them things like apple cores and the like but they'll also happily take fish food.


----------



## DesmondTheMoonBear (Dec 19, 2011)

They're everywhere in my local ponds, especially those with a low fish population.


----------



## Plantedshrimptank (Jan 18, 2011)

"What you talkin bout Will...Fish?"

Again my camera is not very good but the one picture with the shrimps has about 30 scuds there. I hate em! I feed the shrimps one pellet a week.


----------



## jasonpatterson (Apr 15, 2011)

DesmondTheMoonBear said:


> They're everywhere in my local ponds, especially those with a low fish population.


Indeed, you can catch a bunch by scooping up some pond scum and putting it in a bucket. You'll get a hundred thousand other things too, so you then need to suck out the amphipods with a pipette or turkey baster. It helps to shake out the pond scum and pour off most of the water. They tend to swim for the bottom and you'll be left with a thin layer of water filled with various nymphs, copepods, ostracods, amphipods, snails, and worms of all sorts. It's always fun when a bucket comes up filled with leeches...

If you have a local fish store that sells plants, you can usually find a tank that is infested with them. Polite requests and/or a reasonable offer for buying their bugs usually works, especially if you're a regular.


----------



## 10gallonplanted (Oct 31, 2010)

Scuds are pure evil. I will never get rid of them, but my angels love them.

THEY EAT YO MOSS!


----------



## rbus (Jul 19, 2011)

Scuds are childs play compared to these bad boys they just discovered:

http://www.grindtv.com/outdoor/blog...+supergiant+crustaceans+made+off+new+zealand/


----------



## DesmondTheMoonBear (Dec 19, 2011)

rbus said:


> scuds are childs play compared to these bad boys they just discovered:
> 
> http://www.grindtv.com/outdoor/blog...+supergiant+crustaceans+made+off+new+zealand/


holy $#@%!


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

rbus said:


> Scuds are childs play compared to these bad boys they just discovered:
> 
> http://www.grindtv.com/outdoor/blog...+supergiant+crustaceans+made+off+new+zealand/


That's kinda gross lol. Those are HUGE. Imagine trying to feed one of those to your fish :X


----------



## Sophie and Mom (Jan 16, 2012)

Not knowing what scuds were, I just did a google search--YUCK! Those things look like a cross between dog fleas and hair lice.

*shudder*


----------



## blacksheep998 (Jan 16, 2011)

GeToChKn said:


> I believe it was Liam that said they can lay their eggs in a cyst like form so that they will get transferred on a plant and can stay a long time on a plant before hatching.


I would believe that. I thought I'd managed to elliminate them from my CRS tank ages ago, I hadn't seen any in months. Then I started up a new tank for CRS, using only materials from the old tank, and they started popping up again.

I also use the turkey baster trick to catch them, it works pretty well. But mine go into my livebearer tank, where they don't last very long.


----------



## CT89 (Jul 3, 2013)

I'm also looking for scuds. I just posted in the WTB forum, actually. Let me know if any of you want to send scuds or know a source, please.


----------



## I3raven (Jan 30, 2013)

rbus said:


> Scuds are childs play compared to these bad boys they just discovered:
> 
> http://www.grindtv.com/outdoor/blog...+supergiant+crustaceans+made+off+new+zealand/


I almost fell out of my chair and threw up LOL!


----------



## mpkee007 (Jan 23, 2013)

scuds are always for sale it seems on aquabid if you can not find them here.


----------

